# SUITES at FISHERMAN'S WHARF 12/28-1/4  [$449]



## voyager1 (Dec 20, 2014)

7 nights in a 1 bdrm with balcony to celebrate the New Year in San Francisco.  The best location for enjoying the Pier 39 and the Golden Gate.


----------



## valbo97 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Fishermans Wharf*

Is the unit still available and what is the name of the resort?
Bob & Val


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2014)

It's called:  SUITES at FISHERMAN'S WHARF

You can contact the poster directly by clicking on their blue user name.


----------



## voyager1 (Dec 21, 2014)

valbo97 said:


> Is the unit still available and what is the name of the resort?
> Bob & Val



Yes, the unit is still available and the name of the resort is Suites at Fisherman's Wharf.  It is located on Hyde St.


----------



## voyager1 (Dec 23, 2014)

*NEW YEAR'S EVE in S.F. - PRICE REDUCED T0 $449  7 nts.*

Suites at Fisherman's Wharf check in 12/28/14 - check out 1/4/15
1 bdrm.


----------

